# The new space marine novels



## ChaplinWhulfgar (May 9, 2008)

What is every ones favorite new space marine novel.

Salamanders novel 
Imp Fists novel 
Night Lords novel

Mine would have to be the Night Lords one.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

ChaplinWhulfgar said:


> What is every ones favorite new space marine novel.
> 
> Salamanders novel
> Imp Fists novel
> ...


I have only read the Night Lord one - _Soul Hunter_, with it being an overall worthy book. I wouldn`t write-off _Salamander_ however, from the great reviews I have heard of late:wink:


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Night Lords of course, no series matches them for me. Ave Dominus Nox!.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

I have only read the Salamanders, I have heard good reviews for Soul Hunter, which I myself have not read but plan on doing so soon, but the ones for Sons of Dorn have been pretty much all shite. Salamander is definatly a good read, and one that most people can enjoy with a mixture of violence and story/character building.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

I dont intend to read _Sons of Dorn_, a potentially great series apparantely ruined before it could even begin.

Though i'd definitely recommend _Soul Hunter_ DA, its an excellent novel. One of BLs best. Can't wait for _Blood Reaver_ and _Throne of Lies_.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Lord of the Night said:


> I dont intend to read _Sons of Dorn_, a potentially great series apparantely ruined before it could even begin.
> 
> Though i'd definitely recommend _Soul Hunter_ DA, its an excellent novel. One of BLs best. Can't wait for _Blood Reaver_ and _Throne of Lies_.


Agreed, I especially look forward to _Blood Reaver_, as it will either make-or-break the Night Lord`s Trilogy within my opinion (I thought _Soul Hunter _paid to much heed to reveries and flash-backs of the Legion and 10th Company, than to its present-plot) and look forward to see how the author can expand, now I feel he has already laid down the gauntlet for the Night Lords...

_Son`s of Dorn_? Seriously, you cannot put-down this book upon a single review (That of CP I do believe), as it gives you a negative impression of the book regardless, when infact it may be more fitting to your, and others taste`s; Hell, I think I enjoyed _Soul Hunter _more than I should of, because of your opinion`s guys ...


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Wait a moment, don't we already have a similar thread about this very topic or something close to it (favorite Black Library novel of them all.)

In regards to the Fists novel, it was not just the review of Ploss that was negative. Several members of Heresy shared the same view, though others, myself included, felt the book to be pretty good (and that a fair amount of the negative was bandwagoning to a degree.)


But favorite new marine novel? Mine will have to be Legends of the Space Marines; not one story for one chapter but several rolled into one book. I read many of those stories and felt myself all but calling out for more each time; some of them truly make you wish there was a whole book to be read and not just a short story.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

I have only read _Salamander_, but I'll probably get _Soul Hunter_ at the weekend along with maybe _Legends of the Space Marines_. Maybe. 

-BoK


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> I have only read _Salamander_, but I'll probably get _Soul Hunter_ at the weekend along with maybe _Legends of the Space Marines_. Maybe.


Do it. Both are excellent choices and worth every penny.



darkreever said:


> Wait a moment, don't we already have a similar thread about this very topic or something close to it (favorite Black Library novel of them all.)
> 
> In regards to the Fists novel, it was not just the review of Ploss that was negative. Several members of Heresy shared the same view, though others, myself included, felt the book to be pretty good (and that a fair amount of the negative was bandwagoning to a degree.)
> 
> But favorite new marine novel? Mine will have to be Legends of the Space Marines; not one story for one chapter but several rolled into one book. I read many of those stories and felt myself all but calling out for more each time; some of them truly make you wish there was a whole book to be read and not just a short story.


Im not interested in _Sons of Dorn_ because its about Scouts, the premise just doesn't interest me very much. Maybe ill get it once im short on novels to read but its not a priority for me.

_Legends of the Space Marines_ is an excellent anthology, the best yet. _The Returned_, _Orphans of the Kraken_ and _At Gaius Point_ are my favourites. Especially The Returned, it gave valuable insight into the Doom Eagles. I hope James Swallow gives some thought to penning a Doom Eagles trilogy, with Tarikus as the protagonist.



bobss said:


> Agreed, I especially look forward to _Blood Reaver_, as it will either make-or-break the Night Lord`s Trilogy within my opinion (I thought _Soul Hunter _paid to much heed to reveries and flash-backs of the Legion and 10th Company, than to its present-plot) and look forward to see how the author can expand, now I feel he has already laid down the gauntlet for the Night Lords...


I thought that _Soul Hunter_ was fine in its flashback moments, they weren't too many and they weren't pointless. Each one served a purpose. Though I do agree that _Blood Reaver_ will be the gauntlet for the 10th Company, and at the end we know what Blackheart loots from Vilamus. Will he share it with the Night Lords?, we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Lord of the Night said:


> Im not interested in _Sons of Dorn_ because its about Scouts, the premise just doesn't interest me very much. Maybe ill get it once im short on novels to read but its not a priority for me.
> 
> _Legends of the Space Marines_ is an excellent anthology, the best yet. _The Returned_, _Orphans of the Kraken_ and _At Gaius Point_ are my favourites. Especially The Returned, it gave valuable insight into the Doom Eagles. I hope James Swallow gives some thought to penning a Doom Eagles trilogy, with Tarikus as the protagonist.


I wasn't going to get _Sons of Dorn_ due to some of the reviews I'd read but then I was talking to my local GW Manager and he was so enthusiastic about it that I'm 200 pages in and it's just as good as any of the Soul Drinkers novels.

_Legends of the Space Marines_ on the other hand was a big disappointment compared to _Heroes of the Space Marines_, the best stories in the latter anthology were the ones revolving around Traitor Marines (a fact I was horrified to discover wasn't present in _Legends_). I enjoyed _The Returned_ and _Gaius Point_ myself but _Orphans of the Kraken_ was a disappointment as were all the rest except _Cover of Darkness_ and _Consequences_.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Agreed, Sons of Dorn has had its reputation destroyed. However, I think it was the concept of the scout process that was most uninteresting. I thought the book was real good, and I see a lot of potential now that they are all space marines. If anything I think the bond will be greater with the reader than the other two series because you are basically with the characters since the beginning of their creation into space marines. I recommend the book fo sho.

Both Salamanders and the Soul Hunter Series both started off pretty strong with some huge and important battles to portray their roles in the 40k world. 

Though I liked Soul Hunter a little more than the first Salamander novel, I believe that the Salamander novel will be greater throughout the series because their is a lot more mystery towards the loss of their primarch instead of the dead Konrad Curze. I will hold off with the Imperial Fist novels until their plan in the bigger scheme of things in the 40k world is revealed in their last novel.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

I've picked up _Soul Hunter_ on Thursday and have just started reading it, and am loving it so far . Still prefer _Salmander_ at the moment, though.

-BoK


----------



## CursedUNTILLDEATH (Apr 25, 2010)

I like _ Soul Hunter_ a little more than _Salamanders_ though both are great books. Really looking forward to _Blood reaver_ because its about time the Night Lords got some love and respect. I like the way ABD layed out _Soul hunter_ with the flash backs so heres to hoping for a great sequal:wink:. I thought _Sons of dorn_ was a nice concept but do we really want to read about SM scouts? I would have preferd that the book just have been about the IF's 2 company instead. Havnt read the _LoTSM_ yet but will pick it up next time i am in a book store.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

CursedUNTILLDEATH said:


> I thought _Sons of dorn_ was a nice concept but do we really want to read about SM scouts? I would have preferd that the book just have been about the IF's 2 company instead.


Yes, yes we actually do need something about Space Marine scouts; how many other marine books out there give you more than the vaguest of idea's what it was like for those heroes in the beginning? How many other books show you the initial spark that is their drive and motivation, that starts them down their road of fame?

I myself can only think of two, maybe three books in all the ones out there that give you any detail of what it was like for a marine to become what he now is. Two or three in what might as well be legion, thats all you have for the start of a space marine, how he gained the right to wear his power armour or be called a veteran or hero of his chapter.


The Imperial Fists novel did not just need to be about second company, that would have been boring. A story needs more than just super-soldiers being awesome and killing everything and Sons of Dorn gave us that. Unfortunately, everything said and done, it fell flat on what it delivered. We were given men with drive, and we got to see things from each of the, but because the story kept revolving and because it was about children becoming something more, the development felt slow and stagnant and that became a put off for many.



So before I listed Legends of the Space marines as my favorite novel, and in an effort to stay in line with this thread let me specify which of the stories, and perhaps choose another marine book that is amongst my favorites.

In Legends its always been a close tie between The Returned by Swallow and At Gaius Point by ADB. At Gaius Point is a great story, I'll easily say that it belongs at the end of the book because nothing else in the book really tops it; but for me, seeing the works of Swallow and how they evolve and improve halts me from calling At Gaius Point the best for me.


After Legends, my next favorites are Angels of Darkness, Son's of Russ, Lord of the Night, and Storm of Iron in no particular order (though whatever the order, Angels of Darkness will come after Son's of Russ.)

By and large, seeing things through the eyes of an older marine, like Zso Sahaal of the Night Lords or Astelan of the Fallen Angels has an appeal that the story of no younger loyalist can truly outdo. Then there are ones like Son's of Russ and Storm of Iron, they hold places for me due to the fact that in regards to marines and chaos marines those are amongst the first I ever played.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Finished _Soul Hunter_ yesterday, and loved it. Slow start but yeah, great book. However, _Salamander_ is still my favourite. 

EDIT: I've just picked up _Sons of Dorn_ despite the negative reviews and am going to read it as soon as I can. I also managed to pick up _Helsreach_, just to let you know. 
-BoK


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

darkreever said:


> Yes, yes we actually do need something about Space Marine scouts; how many other marine books out there give you more than the vaguest of idea's what it was like for those heroes in the beginning?


tbh, i feel the same way. There aren't enough books out there about SM scouts. I think that is a field that REALLY needs exploring. There is sooo much material that could be covered. So many aspects of scout life that can be explored. That was what compelled me to pick up Sons of Dorn in the first place. And if there was one thing that Roberson did adequately with this book, it was display the emotions that are still very present in scouts. As opposed to their emotionless, autistic full-marine brothers.

In light of your earlier post in this thread, darkreever, i am aware that i really gave it a crap review. And i still stand by that review. After i read that you enjoyed the book, i thought "perhaps i'll read it again, and see if there isn't something i missed somehow. Perhaps taking a more carefree approach and less critical appraisal would make the book more enjoyable." nope. It just thorned me in my ass too much that a whole *4 years and an entire undertaking* were skipped. SKIPPED!!1! I can't help but fall back on that every time i read it... It really is a detriment to the story. I'm going to have to write a final review for this soon. Something that concretely details my thoughts on this novel (and a certain other CR book that nearly made me gag *cough* DoWII *cough*). 

Although tbh, his only saving grace with this book, and the reason people will remember it for a long time isn't the crap reviews that it got, but the fact that it is one of the few/first books "detailing" (although in a slightly campy, under-experienced way) the ascension of a scout to full brotherhood. 

Don't get me wrong. A wonderful idea, and much needed narrative exploration, but wrong author, too early. Either give it to an author who has more experience, or wait until CR builds his chops before giving him a subject of such importance/necessity. 

I haven't been awarded accolades and been bestowed honors and medals for my musicianship (Orchestral Trumpeter) by just "having a stab at it". It took me 15 years to get to the level i'm at, to have acquired the experience necessary to achieve such things. What Chris Roberson needs is practice. You can't just throw him into the BL Subject Bin and say "pick the one you like best, you can do that one," he needs to work his way to it. Build up the experience and prowess to achieve the narrative feats that BL readers expect. Even so, some aren't cut out to be writers, just as many of the people i've played with over the years weren't cut out for music, and have since quit, or moved on. Going from the utter flop of DoWII (which i might add shouldn't have been that hard, the game already had it written for him) straight into a subject of such literary importance was a poor choice from an editors perspective. Have him warm up with more short stories. Lord knows i haven't seen anything that would convince me he was ready to write another novel. If i were an editor, i wouldn't have let him take this book.

Although to be fair, people have said the same things about _my_ writing. Which is fair play in my eyes, as everyone is entitled to their own opinion. All the while you are trying to prove these people wrong. trying to write something that will prove to them what skill you really have. Some times you fail (horribly, in some of my own personal cases), and sometimes you find success, like the novel i'm currently working on for payment. Its really a crap shoot. So as much as i despise Sons of Dorn, i encourage Chris Roberson to continue his writing and see what he can do. It'll soon become personally apparent to him whether or not he is cut out to be a writer. He'll know. My hope is that he finds what he's good at. If that is writing, then i hope he succeeds. I really do. Only, what i've seen so far isn't very compelling.

CP

(sorry this went on so long... I just thought that my feelings on CR writing needed an aire of finality, since i know my previous statements were very blunt and lacked elaboration.)

(but in answer to the OP's question. Night Lords novel. :wink


----------



## ChaplinWhulfgar (May 9, 2008)

What the nexts Fist novel going to be about is going to be with the same characters or is it going to be another recruitment book.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Endured a very pleasant and enjoyable finish to _Salamander_ today: A very consistently _good_ book, and personnaly a triumph for Nick Kyme. Dare it challenge _Soul Hunter_? It is arguably better _throughout_, in terms descriptive vocabulary and plot-originality, although -- Elysius exempt -- I felt the characters to be of more depth and intruige in _Soul Hunter_, with the said novel also spiking in several places (M`shen almost legendary execution of Curze sparking of an interest in the Assassin cults; and the Exalted`s Naval-brillance manifested upon several occassions...) perhaps give`s it a slight edge, though my ''enjoyment'' of a hot, female Assassin perhaps wanders into the realm`s of bias... 

_Son`s of Dorn_? I promise I will read it, though I believe it to be low on my priorities... (I still have Eisenhorn to read!)


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

ChaplinWhulfgar said:


> What the nexts Fist novel going to be about is going to be with the same characters or is it going to be another recruitment book.


It's about the same 3 characters and their progression as a full marine, I believe the series culminates with them as veterans.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Commissar Ploss said:


> It just thorned me in my ass too much that a whole *4 years and an entire undertaking* were skipped. SKIPPED!!1!


Ah but thats just it though isn't it? Roberson already did a story in regards to that first undertaking. To me, it was an interesting move; a nod to his earlier story and related work.

Heroes of the Space Marines has that undertaking, theres no way he could really go into it without potentially spoiling the story for those who have yet to read it.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

i think a follow up would have been nice, for those people who hadn't read the story. it just really jumps off the page

CP


----------



## Turkeyspit (Jun 11, 2010)

I _really_ enjoyed the _Salamander_ novel, and look forward to the sequel this December.

And while I did appreciate the look it gave me into the early evolution of human -> Space Marine, the _Sons of Dorn_ was simply so much tripe. Perhaps had the book been written by someone with more experience (as has been mentioned in this thread) it would have worked better, but I found the whole revenge-triangle to be a very tedious subplot.

I guess I'll pick up _Soul Hunter_, since so many of you are giving it great reviews. I


----------

